#ubuntu-my 2010-12-01
<salax-> test
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-02
<bigdinesh> hi ther is anybody there?
#ubuntu-my 2010-12-03
<p4dawan> As'salam
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-28
<crash-ubuntu> asalamualaikum
<_weldan> waalaikumsalam
<_weldan> heheh
<_weldan> apo nak dibuek
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-29
<falah> how to install driver in ubuntu os
#ubuntu-my 2011-11-30
<sweemeng> www.opendataday.org/wiki/City_Events_2011#Malaysia
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-01
<inashdeen> Salam semua!
#ubuntu-my 2011-12-02
<ApOgEE> hi muhaz 
<muhaz> hye
<muhaz> ok2 dah jumpa
<ApOgEE> heheh
<muhaz> sush gak
<ApOgEE> ni lebih cepat
<muhaz> ha3
<muhaz> btol2
<ApOgEE> aku malas nak chat kat fb... slow
<muhaz> 2lah twu xpew
<ApOgEE> jb kat mana bro?
<muhaz> ngok kat blog2 apogee
<muhaz> gilar r mntap2
<ApOgEE> apa yg menarik?
<muhaz> pasal dunia2 IT
<muhaz> jb kat psir gudg
<ApOgEE> lama dah pakai mint?
<muhaz> kjew kew skunk?
<muhaz> bru seminggu
<ApOgEE> keje
<muhaz> saje try pkai mint
<ApOgEE> sekarang tgh rilek kat rumah
<muhaz> first2 guna pening gak lah
<muhaz> mklumlah xpenah guna
<ApOgEE> minat security ke?
<muhaz> security mksud bro
<ApOgEE> tengok mcm banyak link2 hackers kat fb ko tu
<muhaz> saya stdy bidang elektronik
<muhaz> tpy minat nk hacker2
<muhaz> hek3
<muhaz> 2lah bru nk bmula 
<muhaz> 2yg nk cri sumber rujukan
<ApOgEE> geng2 elektronik tak hack website bro... tak berkaitan sgt
<muhaz> twu
<muhaz> tpy sy amek elektonik kwalan
<ApOgEE> geng2 elektronik hack arduino, mesin basuh, peti ais, smarthome
<ApOgEE> aku keje buat automation... hardware hacking... lebih seronok
<muhaz> sy twu elektonik kwlan xder kaitan tpy juz nk bljar ckit2 sal dunia IT nie
<muhaz> rse mcam mncabr
<muhaz> hu3
<muhaz> (pdahal xtwu papew sal IT)
<ApOgEE> hack linksys wrt, kasi jadi robot...
<muhaz> mse stdy adalah belajar c++
<muhaz> basic
<muhaz> tpy 2 pown pening
<muhaz> ha3
<ApOgEE> elektronik kawalan apasal lak takde kaitan bro... ada jer
<ApOgEE> aku tak study elekronik kawalan... tapi aku dah 7 tahun keje bidang tu
<muhaz> bro kjew apew
<muhaz> jurutera kn
<muhaz> msti nyak pgalaman 
<ApOgEE> aku buat program & hardware utk kawal barang2 elektronik 
<ApOgEE> control & monitoring
<muhaz> perh mantap seh bro apogee
<muhaz> lpasan dri mner bro?
<muhaz> mesti otak geliga
<ApOgEE> takdelah mantap mana pun... keje je bro.. makan gaji, buruh kasar
<muhaz> bguslah bro nie
<muhaz> merndah dri
<ApOgEE> aku belajar kat UTM. ko ada blog?
<ApOgEE> bakla aku tengok blog ko pulak
<ApOgEE> hehehe
<muhaz> blog apew nyer bro..
<muhaz> sy xtwu pown wat blog2 nie
<muhaz> ha3
<muhaz> twu nyer ngok blog org jew
<muhaz> UTM perh antara u pling mntap
<ApOgEE> haha... aku nak gak tengok barang2 elektronik yg ko buat
<ApOgEE> ko belajar kat mana bro?
<muhaz> kat poli jew bro
<muhaz> nie pown ngah ksut ngan final projek
<ApOgEE> final projek bikin barang apa?
<ApOgEE> mesti best ni...
<muhaz> sy wat missing detector car
<muhaz> tpy 
<muhaz> poblem r bro
<ApOgEE> wow, missing detector guna device apa? radio signal ke?
<ApOgEE> ke zigbee?
<muhaz> entahlh bro dlam proses ingtkn pkai GSM tpy enthlah cam xjd jew..hu3 contoh kereta ilang sy dapat detect guna nset 
<muhaz> mslah yg timbul
<muhaz> xtwu nk detect kai nset 2 cmner
<ApOgEE> ooo...
<muhaz> ada mmbr2 kata kena guna kod2
<ApOgEE> senang je...
<muhaz> bro nie hebat r
<muhaz> sumer twu
<muhaz> dlu mse umo 20 bro mcam mner ekh
<ApOgEE> kalo guna GSM, ko tambah la GPS, pastu bila ko hantar sms command kat kete ko, dia reply gps location
<ApOgEE> pastu kat henset ko, ko kira la lokasi tu kat mana...
<ApOgEE> drawback dia, bila takde signal GPS... hahahaha
<ApOgEE> dan takde signal GSM
<muhaz> mmg bole bro guna GPS tpy mslah nya kos tinggi sgt
<muhaz> mklumlah sy wat projek nie kn nk gempak2
<muhaz> hehehhe
<muhaz> bro amek coz apew mse kat UTM?
<ApOgEE> aku amik course Diploma Sains Komputer
<muhaz> owh ptotlah power sal IT..
<ApOgEE> kalo masalah kos, x dpt la nak tolong... mungkin ko boleh cari sponsor ke, apa ke
<muhaz> xpew bro its ok tq bg cdgan..
<muhaz> bgus r bro nie x kdekot ilmu
<muhaz> bro mnta tips ckit starting tok power jd hacker apew perlu wat
<muhaz> hehehhehe
<ApOgEE> ada satu lagi cara, ko boleh guna radio... cuba ko research pasal APRS
<ApOgEE> muhaz: ko tengok ni http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEp6AI-xc5Q
<ApOgEE> muhaz: dan ini http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHfi7n5qMZs
<muhaz> ok2 tq bro...bro xpew2 xyah sush2 cari
<ApOgEE> yg tu memang gempak, tempat yg kurang signal GSM pun dia ada signal
<muhaz> coz skunk sy ngah cuti sem
<ApOgEE> aku tak cari pun... aku ada link tu semua kat bookmark
<muhaz> owh..tq2 bro
<muhaz> bro stay mner?
<ApOgEE> ada kawan mintak aku buatkan PCB dia sebijik haritu
<ApOgEE> aku kat KL
<muhaz> owh..buat program kew?
<ApOgEE> ko nak jadi hacker camne tu?... kalo nak jadi hacker, pegi la hack apa2 barang
<muhaz> hahahaha
<muhaz> sy nk try wat phising tpy xjd2
<ApOgEE> jangan ko jahanamkan barang orang lain sudahla... itu bukan hacker
<muhaz> hek3 xlah
<ApOgEE> apa pekdah ko nak buat phishing?
<muhaz> saja2 jew
<ApOgEE> takde pekdah keje2 camtu semua... hasil dia x best
<ApOgEE> kalo ko phishing bank account, pastu ko ada login & password
<ApOgEE> pastu ko nak transfer duit, dia hantar security code kat owner
<ApOgEE> pastu ko nak dpt camne?
<ApOgEE> kene la pulak hack mobile network dia
<muhaz> ish xderlah smpai phising bank bro..
<ApOgEE> abestu? 
<muhaz> phsing fb pown xlepas
<ApOgEE> phishing fb?... hahaha... x best langsung
<muhaz> ala bro hack2 nie sbnrnya isi msa tluang sy jew
<ApOgEE> dari ko isi masa terluang hack fb, baik ko hack device...
<muhaz> bg bro phising fb small metal
<ApOgEE> kalo barang tu menjadi, ko letak kat open hardware
<muhaz> bg sy lau dpt phising fb mmbr
<muhaz> pew gempak
<ApOgEE> pastu ko dikenali satu dunia sebagai hardware hacker yang berjaya
<muhaz> bhya r bro sy xpndai hack2
<muhaz> silap ari buln msok lokap
<muhaz> ha3
<ApOgEE> hacker sebenar akan gelak2 je tengok bebudak hack fb ni... serius
<muhaz> 2 hacker sebenr bro
<ApOgEE> serius takde pekdah... show off yg tak berbaloi
<muhaz> tpy dri basic 2
<muhaz> itew bole jd hacker yg sebenr bro
<muhaz> xcam2 kew
<muhaz> he3
<ApOgEE> muhaz: kalo ko nak tau, ini hack sebenar... hari2 hack utk mengisi masa lapang http://hackaday.com/
<ApOgEE> hack barang elektronik... 
<ApOgEE> sangat berkaitan dengan apa yg ko belajar... ko sangat beruntung
<muhaz> brg elektronik pown bole hack kew bro?
<ApOgEE> aku x de peluang mcm ko, tapi aku minat sangat dgn mender tu
<muhaz> xpelah bro klu adew pluang bro bljrlah
<muhaz> tpy bro kn dah hebat
<ApOgEE> hack website tu hanya sebahagian kecil je dlm duna hacking bro... sebahagian 'kecil'
<muhaz> xggu mse bro kew nie
<ApOgEE> orang hack mcm2 barang, buat invention baru
<ApOgEE> kalo chat kat sini, aku santai2 je...
<ApOgEE> sambil buat keje
<muhaz> bgus r bro nie..
<muhaz> bebalik citer td bro
<ApOgEE> kalo kat fb, mmg kacau la...
<muhaz> bole bg contoh x
<ApOgEE> sbb aku nyampah
<ApOgEE> contoh apa?
<muhaz> hack device camner
<muhaz> apew kaitan elektronik ngan hack?
<ApOgEE> ko dah baca ke http://hackaday.com/
<ApOgEE> ko kene paham, apa itu 'hack'
<muhaz> mnta maf bro sy pling lemah bi
<muhaz> xpew sy try
<muhaz> trnslate
<muhaz> n phamkan apew itu hack
<ApOgEE> sila sila...
<ApOgEE> muhaz: kalo nak jadi hackers, kene bijak... 
<ApOgEE> kena banyak menggunakan akal fikir... sebab tu la aku kata hack fb takde pekdah
<muhaz> btol2
<muhaz> hack nie sbnrnya myeluruh
<ApOgEE> lepas ko hack akaun fb orang, apa yang ko dapat? nampak 'cool'... hahaha
<muhaz> bukan website jew bole hack
<ApOgEE> kalo hack takat nak nampak 'cool' baik takyah la.. buat letih otak je
<muhaz> ala bro sy sbnr nya nk try hack fb mmbr2
<muhaz> saja nk 2njuk gmpak
<muhaz> hek3
<ApOgEE> kalo ko join fb developer utk security, ada gak pekdahnya... boleh bagi kursus, dapat duit...
<muhaz> tpy xbjya
<muhaz> tpy kursus 2 msti kat kl kn
<ApOgEE> hackers2 malaysia yg bebetul hackers semua buat duit dengan security... diorang gelak2 je tengok bebudak hack website2 xde pekdah tu
<muhaz> ehhehehe
<muhaz> sorylah bro sy bru jew nk try2 hack
<muhaz> twu mcam xbgna jew hack fb
<ApOgEE> bakpe nak mintak maaf ngan aku, ko bukan buat salah
<muhaz> hek3
<muhaz> mna twu sy nk hack fb bro cam xskew jew
<muhaz> yelah hack fb kn xder fedah
<muhaz> hehehehhe
<muhaz> tpy mmg btol gak
<muhaz> xdew faeadah hack bnda
<muhaz> yg xmembuahkn hsil
<ApOgEE> ko hack la apa benda ko nak hack pun, takde kene mengene pun ngan aku... hahahha
<muhaz> hahahha..
<ApOgEE> aku bagitau ko pandangan aku, sebab ko tanya
<ApOgEE> kalo ko tak tanya, aku pun gelak2 je tengok bebudak zaman sekarang
<muhaz> ok2 tq...hahahah ngan gelak bro...bro asas tok hack2 apew die?
<muhaz> bro nie tlah mmbuka minda sy r
<muhaz> bguslah
<ApOgEE> asasnya, gunakan otak dengan bijak untuk berfikir dengan waras
<muhaz> ala bro 
<muhaz> 2 sy twu
<muhaz> hek3
<muhaz> mksod sy cra2..
<ApOgEE> kalo ko hack fb boleh buat 0day pastu buat duit... baru la berjaya
<ApOgEE> cara hack kalo tanya orang, itu bukan hack
<muhaz> hahahaah..bro nie wat sy tegelak lah ok2 sy nk belajr xnk hack
<muhaz> bg tips jew asas die
<muhaz> slaen otak yg waras
<muhaz> heheheh
<ApOgEE> yg hack tu, orang yg pertama tau teknik tu je... yg lelain tu kalo takat guna skrip orang dah buat, itu hanya utk confirm kaedah tu bebetul boleh pakai
<ApOgEE> itupun tak lama, lepas admin tutup security hole tu, dah takleh dah
<muhaz> tpy bro nk tye
<muhaz> knpa kat mlysia xrmai yg jd hack2 profesional
<muhaz> sbab sy ada bca blog entah apew nma blog 2
<ApOgEE> ramai tu berapa orang?
<muhaz> die ckp kbnyakan mlaysia import dri luar tok jga security2 kat mlysia
<ApOgEE> hahahaha... 
<muhaz> terutamanya dri india
<ApOgEE> kalo nak buat statistik, kena ada figure bro...
<muhaz> ok2 bro sory lau silap information
<muhaz> bro dah kawen kew?
<ApOgEE> berapakah yang dikata ramai... berapa banyakkah kampeni yg panggil security professional dari india?
<ApOgEE> alah ko ni, sembang2 pun nak mintak maaf... ko tak buat salah pun ngan aku
<muhaz> ala bro ngan wat sy serba slah sy terbaca jew..
<muhaz> sy twu bro slah sorg security pro
<muhaz> kat malaysia
<ApOgEE> takdelah, aku takde kene mengena pun ngan security professional... bukan bidang aku
<ApOgEE> aku hanya ambil tahu je... sbb kawan aku ramai keje tu
<muhaz> owh..tpy bro hebat gak kn sal security..
<ApOgEE> ramai yg aku maksudkan adalah lebih dari 5 orang yg aku kenal secara peribadi
<ApOgEE> yg aku tau nama aje, lagi ramai...
<ApOgEE> aku tak hebat pun, aku hanya belajar, sama-sama lah kita belajar
<muhaz> ok2 bro len kli sy bg information ngan figure skli k
<muhaz> hahhahahah
<ApOgEE> dan aku kongsi apa yg aku tau kat kawan2... dan pembaca blog aku
<ApOgEE> hahahahahaa
<ApOgEE> kalo ko bagi figure pun kat aku, sebenarnya takde kena mengena pun... ini hanyalah sembang kosong
<muhaz> orait..bro blog bro yg aktif yg mna satu
<ApOgEE> takde satu pun yg boleh dikatakan aktif.. sbb aku bizi...
<ApOgEE> hahahaha
<muhaz> ahahhaha
<ApOgEE> semuanya ikut suka hati aku je nak update pun... bukan ada orang bayar gaji tulis blog
<ApOgEE> hahahahahaha
<muhaz> betol 2..lau  nk buat kerja mesti ada faedah
<muhaz> ha3
<muhaz> tru ayt bro
<ApOgEE> kalo ko nak baca blog yg aktif cerita pasal IT, ko tengok la amanz.my ke... 
<ApOgEE> buat keje x berapa ada faedah pun boleh je... bukan kene tangkap basah pun... aku bukan polis
<ApOgEE> hahahaha hahahaha dan hahaaha lagi
<muhaz> hahahah..
<ApOgEE> ko takde kelas ke esok
<ApOgEE> ?
<muhaz> cuti sem bro..ha3 bro kn hebat sal software..bro xnk cipta 1 os bru kew..?
<adlan> zzz..
<ApOgEE> OS baru? malas lah
<ApOgEE> wtf adlan ... ;P
<muhaz> ala bro xkn wat free2 jew
<muhaz> bro cipta pas2 bro niagalah
<ApOgEE> muhaz: boleh je kalo nak buat free2
<ApOgEE> banyak ape OS free dalam dunia ni
<muhaz> hek3...
<adlan> ApOgEE, wtf lewat malam dah, haha
<ApOgEE> serius banyak... kalo linux distro je, ada lebih 300 distro yg aktif
<ApOgEE> adlan: hehehehe
<muhaz> twu xpew,,,
<ApOgEE> adlan: apa bikin x tido lagi?... 
<muhaz> adlan:salam..hek3
<adlan> ApOgEE, sdg cuba menyiapkan programming assgnment ml-class
<adlan> muhaz, wasalam hek3
<ApOgEE> adlan: hahaha, sama la kita, tgh buat assignment
<muhaz> korg sumer ngah wat asigment sy jew relex..hahha
<ApOgEE> assignment aku open source... siap post kat github lagi... hahahahaa
<muhaz> asigment wat software kew?
<ApOgEE> tapi takde orang fork assignment aku lagi
<adlan> ApOgEE, haha, ko ada join class2 free yg stanford offer?
<adlan> ApOgEE, github url plz :p
<ApOgEE> adlan: heheheh, takde join... 
<ApOgEE> adlan: https://github.com/ApOgEE
<ApOgEE> assignment aku yg kambing... https://github.com/ApOgEE/elprosm2
<ApOgEE> adlan: aku sedang membuat sesuatu ala-ala webmin
<adlan> ApOgEE, ic2, apa features,capabilities yg ada nanti?
<ApOgEE> adlan: takde apa sangat pun, stripped version utk embedded linux kot
<adlan> ApOgEE, oo, gud luck2,
<ApOgEE> masih x dpt decide nak buat camne... mungkin aku nak cuba kaedah yg compatible ngan lighttpd
<ApOgEE> adlan: thanks
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-26
<fairuz> helo rakan2
<fairuz> ping excalibr susahsebut
<susahsebut> ping fairuz
<susahsebut> sibuk ke?
<fairuz> sibuk apenye
<fairuz> takde keje langsung ni keke
<susahsebut> ooo... ada projek sket ni. boleh tolong ka? :p
<fairuz> tgk dulu projek ape keke
<excalibr> pong
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-27
<wisevoyager> Salam semua, adus! vcd aku beli kat pasar malam semalam X boleh play kat ubuntu., any ideas guys?
<excalibr> troll
<wisevoyager> video format .dat puas dah google ni.,
<wisevoyager> ape lak troll nyer bro
<excalibr> guna vlc/smplayer tak leh buka juga?
<wisevoyager> nop, tu la pasal..
<excalibr> apa error dia dlm message log
<wisevoyager> real player wa tak try lg sbb belom install lg
<wisevoyager> dia ckp pasal plugins bro
<excalibr> cuba paste
<wisevoyager> hmm,
<wisevoyager> ok, waits..
<wisevoyager> 9ti r bro semula, da asar ni.., I see U later, btw thx :D
<excalibr> .
<mypapit> suxxxx
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-28
<locodir-user> anybody here?
<ejat-8> elo ... 
 * ejat-8 pokes fairuz
 * ejat-8 pang mypapit
#ubuntu-my 2012-11-29
<excalibr> helo helo
#ubuntu-my 2012-12-02
<excalibr> ip kena blackhole :(
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-27
<excalibr> hello fairuz 
<fairuz> excalibr: helo
<excalibr> fairuz, tgh sibuk ke
<excalibr> nak pm skit kalau boleh
<fairuz> excalibr: sibuk tapi boleh je nak pm
<fairuz> sila2
<fairuz> lollllll
<fairuz> ada satu domain aku kena hack, tak perasan pun
<fairuz> masuk2 tengok rupa dah lain
<excalibr> camna bulh kena
<fairuz> xtau, dah lama tak cek
<fairuz> mcm mana nak fix eh, aku bodoh sikit benda website ni
<fairuz> kira sekarang ni bila aku masuk, dia kluar rupa lain
<fairuz> mana nak cek kalau mcm ni excalibr?
<excalibr> domain tu still point ke nameserver hosting tu ke
<excalibr> cuba ping dia..tengok ip dia reply sama ke tak domain yg tak kena hack
<fairuz> oh betul gak, jap nak cek
<fairuz> shit, aku beli domain tu kat mane lupe dah
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> domain .com aku kat namecheap tapi ni yg kena domain .com.my
<fairuz> exabytes kot, jap try
<fairuz> haha
<fairuz> oh domain dah expired wahaha
<fairuz> patut la
<fairuz> kata kena hack plak wakaka
 * fairuz noob
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> lifeprotips: jgn minum coke dekat-dekat nak tidur
<excalibr> kang dah jadi zombie pagi ni
<excalibr> <-
<fairuz> heh
<fairuz> lebih gula tuh
<excalibr> aku baru tau coke ada kaffein
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> teh pun ade 
<fairuz> incase ko tak tau jugak :D
<fairuz> kalau black tea, jumlah cafein sama dengan setin coke
<fairuz> http://www.coca-cola.co.uk/health/caffeine-in-your-can.html
<excalibr> ha'ah..tapi teh tak pernah pulak suppress rasa nak tidur
<excalibr> oo nice informative site
<fairuz> tu la
<fairuz> tapi personally, kopi pun takde effect sgt untuk ilangkan mengantuk
<fairuz> maybe aku je kot
<excalibr> ko selalu minum kopi ke..maybe badan ko dah tolerate dgn jumlah caffein intake ko
<excalibr> huhu
<excalibr> TIL: caffein adds slight bitterness to your drink
<fairuz> slalu
<fairuz> time kau keja kat france dulu, sehari tak macam 3-4 kali minum kopi pekat dalam gelas pendek tu
<fairuz> *aku
<excalibr> ahaks..caffein powered kernel
<excalibr> eh fairuz masa kat mana ko pernah pegi tak st marteen?
<fairuz> kat mane tu
<fairuz> tak pernah pegi
<excalibr> eh dekat netherland rupanya..igtkan france
<excalibr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8KjPNj2jgw
<fairuz> excalibr: oo
<excalibr> angch, any idea how apt-get update determine an update is available?
<angch> excalibr, it checks the upstream apt repository?
<angch> duh?
<excalibr> technically
<excalibr> i was guessing it checks the last modified date of packages.bz2
<excalibr> but i can't seem to find the file where it keeps all the dates to compare against
<excalibr> local file*
<angch> excalibr, *keep*? just the damn mtime lah
<angch> ls -l packages.gz #duh?
<excalibr> ahh.. //facepalm
<angch> :)
<fairuz> ping excalibr
<mypapit> ping
<fairuz> pong mypapit
<mypapit> w
<fairuz> ty
<mypapit> haahaha
<excalibr> wkwkwkw
 * excalibr is watching Almost Human
 * fairuz reading Naruto :D
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-28
<fairuz> yo excalibr
<excalibr> hai hai
<fairuz> camna
<fairuz> :p
<excalibr> oh tak tahu lagi
<fairuz> excalibr: ko sys admin kan
<fairuz> tolong sat
<excalibr> fairuz, ye? 
<excalibr> sori away tadi
<fairuz> excalibr: oh dah setel :D
<excalibr> baik lah
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-29
<fairuz> pagi pagi
<excalibr> \o/
<excalibr> apa cara org biasa guna utk pendekkan title/long string
<fairuz> pakai acronym? :D
<excalibr> abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz
<excalibr> bukan..yg ada ... tu
<fairuz> truncate lepas 25 character 
<fairuz> lepas tu letak ...
<fairuz> benda mcm tu eh?
<excalibr> abcde..xyz
<fairuz> aa
<excalibr> mana lagi elok..masukkan ekor dia sekali ke atau potong ekor
<excalibr> lol
<fairuz> personally aku prefer masukkan ekor
<excalibr> (y) good idea
<fairuz> macam menarik gak koding.com nih
<fairuz> cloud2 
<excalibr> fairuz, tkda screenshot ke
<excalibr> malas nak reg ^_^
<fairuz> ala dia bagi ko VM 
<fairuz> so takde gune jugak nak screenshot :D
<fairuz> facebook + Ubuntu VM
<excalibr> weh ni
<excalibr> http://jsfiddle.net/MKyXU/
<fairuz> ni summary dia bagi aku
<excalibr> what do you think psl logik code tu
<excalibr> klik Run
<fairuz> first observation
<excalibr> fairuz, js tu senang nak rfc tapi actual code dlm c
<fairuz> ko tak handle case str kurang dari 32 character
<fairuz> patut terus return str dlm function tu
<fairuz> letak else return str; terus pun ok
<excalibr> alamak..terlupa
<fairuz> pastu kalau ko ada contoh string mcm ni, dia jadi pelik sikit
<fairuz> abc xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<excalibr> js ni var dlm func otomatik jadi local scope kan?
<fairuz> aah
<fairuz> jadi programmer plak ke encik excalibr
<excalibr> haha..takat code 2-3 line je boleh la..nothing big
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> adeh laptop tersangkut2
<excalibr> mmm..blur la..camna nak buat dgn yg abc xxxx tu
<excalibr> aku rasa cara aku chop tail tu mcm tak kena
<fairuz> kira ko kena kira jugak length antara last " " dengan end of string
<fairuz> truncate jadi 4 jugak ke
<excalibr> http://jsfiddle.net/MKyXU/2/
<angch> ? https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/CSS/text-overflow
<angch> text-overflow: ellipsis
<excalibr> angch, i only want to get the logic right :D i wont be using js in actual code
<angch> excalibr, there's probably a way to do it in a line of regexp.
<excalibr> angch, im all ears for idea ^_^
<angch> excalibr, *shrug* left as an exercise for the reader.
#ubuntu-my 2013-11-30
<fairuz> yo excalibr
<Romance> sape sini pernah jadi customer digitalocean?
<excalibr> <-
<Romance> excalibr: so far ok ke
<excalibr> sgt puas hati
<Romance> tak faham sangat cloud server ni, orang cakap latency tinggi blablabla
<excalibr> Romance, "cloud" ni overused buzz word je..takda apa special pun lol..mcm server biasa je..dulu org suka guna "offshore" skrg "cloud"
<excalibr> link pastebin bench DO aku dah expired..kalau tak dah boleh tunjuk performance node dia
<excalibr> tapi seingat aku la..dd test dia dalam 250+ MB/s camtu..network ~30MB/s
<Romance> excalibr: nice, nasib baik sempat rembat promo black friday tu ;p
<excalibr> oh dapat kredit percuma ke
<Romance> haha ya
<fairuz> excalibr: dia boleh buat byk VM?
<fairuz> ke kalau nak 2 VM, harga double
<Romance> ada kredit semua boleh fairuz 
<fairuz> kohkoh
<Romance> deduct dari kredit
<excalibr> fairuz, kalau nak guna kejap je boleh guna hourly billing
<excalibr> dah siap test/compile/build apa-apa, delete droplet (vm instance)
<Romance> tapi tak overselling ke promo ni, banyak komplain tu kat #digitalocean
<excalibr> haha..mau tak overselling..iklan dia pun merata aku tengok :P
<Romance> dengan aku sekali duk spam referral link aku hahaha
<excalibr> tapi tengok la..kalau performance node sedap..tak rasa sangat kot slow tu
<fairuz> ade lg eh promo tu ? wahaha
<Romance> ada..lagi 2 jam kot tapi org kat #digitalocean cakap takde ETA lagi 
<excalibr> mother of god..$50 kredit
<excalibr> aku igtkan $5 je
<Romance> fairuz: meh la https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=40338a6072af
<Romance> hahaha
<excalibr> >The Black Friday Promotional Credit is for New Customers only
<fairuz> baru register link takde ref
<excalibr> :(
<Romance> aaah excalibr so kira ok la aku pn saja je nak try..stakat burn rm16 aku xkisah sgt
<fairuz> kena byr $5 ni kenapa tak masuk dlm kredit aku
<fairuz> ceh
<fairuz> ada $50 je ni 
<Romance> ada la..dlm balance aku ada $55
<fairuz> lambat sket eh
 * fairuz tak saba
<fairuz> haa dah ade
<Romance> excalibr: ada kot promo utk existing customer dpt $25
<Romance> tak check twitter diorang ke
<excalibr> ye tgh check
<excalibr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=uThtnRbv
<excalibr> aww
<Romance> ni baru betul give and take, bagi $25, nanti diorang tambah $25
<excalibr> +1
<Romance> http://www.timesjobs.com/job-detail/Others-job-in-shree-krishna-enterprises-Bengaluru-Bangalore-jobid-VzY6iZWIiWJzpSvf+uAgZw==
<fairuz> lol
<excalibr> fairuz, kat opis ke
<fairuz> umah
<fairuz> tapi kena standby hari ni
<fairuz> deployment day
<fairuz> keke
<fairuz> tak tido aku semlm siapkan benda alah ni
<excalibr> standy client ring?
<excalibr> huhu..
<fairuz> ada UAT hari ni patutnye
<fairuz> aku standby untuk buat hot fix la kalau ade
<fairuz> (tapi mmg akan ade pun lolol)
<shah`> salam n morning!
<fairuz> wsalam
<fairuz> excalibr: digitalocean tu, kenape new york 2 ada private networking
<fairuz> yg lain takde
<fairuz> untuk apa private networking ni
<excalibr> agaknya sebab dia implement secara berperingkat kot
<excalibr> private networking tu kalau ada multple vm..bila transfer data between vm dia takkan count towards monthly bandwidth allowance
<fairuz> oo btul gak
<excalibr> vm dalam datacenter sama je kalau tak silap
<excalibr> fairuz, psl kod semalam tu..ada tak apa-apa contoh c snippet code utk buat benda sama
<excalibr> gtk ni pun ada build-in method utk set ellipsize tapi tak cun sebab dia cut hujung lepas tu taruk ...
<fairuz> excalibr: sorry baru baca, sibuk deploy
<fairuz> 4 machine nak kena tengok huhu
<excalibr> \o/
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-24
<excalibr> Hai
<sabun> excalibr: wei
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-25
<excalibr> sabun, ye?
<sabun> excalibr: tgh buat pe tu
<excalibr> sabun, poking codes
<sabun> excalibr: html ?
<excalibr> yup
<sabun> excalibr: susah tu, aku pun pening
<excalibr> :D
<excalibr> sabun, nak tengok github ko boleh
<sabun> excalibr: tak ada lah, aku buka akaun github pun sebab nak dapatkan github education pack
<sabun> kosong je 
<excalibr> ada apa-apa projek best tak
<excalibr> mana tau boleh col :D
<sabun> projek apa ek
<sabun> ddosing dan port scanning adalah
 * excalibr terlalu tua nak skidding :(
<sabun> menjadi hacker profesional tidak kira umur bro
<sabun> join us
<sabun> alamak kena logging
<sabun> tukar topik
<excalibr> sabun, ok. kat mana nak isi borang
<excalibr> apprentice
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-26
<excalibr> hai ejat 
<ejat> ello excalibr
<shah`> ;]
<excalibr> hai shah` 
<shah`> hai excalibr
<fairuz> yo
<excalibr> hai
<ejat> ello
<shah`> hello ejat
<ejat> ello shah`
<shah`> ;]
<fairuz> yo
<ejat> yo fairuz
<ejat> bile nak ngeteh 
<ejat> dah kat MY pun mcm x kat MY 
<ejat> so sad 
<ejat> i tgh appeal for our loco 
<ejat> re-verification 
<fairuz> heh tu ah, busy semacam pulak haha
<ejat> loco dah expired 
<fairuz> ada keja kosong utk aku? :D
<ejat> still at texas ?
<fairuz> oo eh, amacam ok ke process?
<fairuz> takde la, kat bangsar south
<ejat> owh kampeni apakah 
<fairuz> startup je
<ejat> ok la tu 
<ejat> u open ya own startup ? 
<fairuz> takde la, makan gaji
<fairuz> ada jugak open small company utk freelance haha
<fairuz> tu yg busy tu
<ejat> tudia 
<ejat> bile leh ngeteh ? 
<ejat> brb
<ejat> re-open quassel ... upgrade to qt5 build
<shah`> skrg ubuntu version berapa dah?
 * shah` still use 11.04 natty narwhal
<shah`> -_-''
<fairuz> 14.10 tak salah aku
<ejat> yups 
<ejat> x pe asal guna jerk 
<shah`> wah
<ejat> nie pun lama x bukak 
<ejat> jarang2
<ejat> daily work mmg x guna pun 
<ejat> brb ... supper jap 
<fairuz> aku mmg pakai buat keja dah skang ni 
<shah`> pernah upgrade 11.10 dan 12.04 pastu rasa cam x best trus downgrade balik
<shah`> -_-''
<fairuz> lighttable + terminator
<shah`> purple IRC ?
<shah`> android?
 * shah` slaps kInOzAwA around a bit with a large trout
<fairuz> pidgin ftw
<shah`> oh
<excalibr> ejat, kalau loco luput jadi camna
<excalibr> tak dapat sponsor dari canonical ke apa
<ejat> yups
<ejat> :(
<excalibr> ha..canonical bagi sponsor? dalam betuk apa
<excalibr> adeh sensitif ke soalan tu
<fairuz> haha
<excalibr> fairuz, ko ada dev android apps tak
<fairuz> excalibr: ada
<fairuz> ada projek nak pass kat aku ke haha
<excalibr> fairuz, ada tapi projek pro bono la :D
<excalibr> tapi aku serius
<fairuz> pro bono tu ape excalibr hehe
<excalibr> kira mcm buat utk public service secara sukarela
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> projek ape tu excalibr
<fairuz> open sos la nih?
<fairuz> story la sikit
<excalibr> fairuz, ni idea je. open sos tu atas ko la nak release sos ke tak
<excalibr> hari tu aku ternampak org share kempen utk batalkan servis voicemail 
<fairuz> voicemail ni mcm mane
<excalibr> fairuz, "ini ialah peti suara..blabla sila tinggalkan mesej anda selepas bunyi beep"
<excalibr> telco punya voicemail
<excalibr> ramai org tak suka voicemail ni sebab kena telan kredit kalau tak sempat drop call
<excalibr> aku terfikir bukan ke senang kalau ada app yg boleh tolong dropkan call tu
<excalibr> cuma aku tak pasti benda ni boleh buat ke tak
<excalibr> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9987115/how-to-disconnect-a-outgoing-call-programatically
<excalibr> ada reply kata tak boleh
<fairuz> oo
<fairuz> ssh jugak kalau nak cater utk platform lain2 tu
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-28
<excalibr> logik aku gagal
<fairuz> ape logik ko
<fairuz> excalibr: 
<excalibr> kenapa: not (port 80 or port 25) sama juga dengan: not port 80 and not port 25
<excalibr> wireshark capture syntax
<excalibr> dalam programing lang macam ni jugak ke
<fairuz> bukan (80 atau 25)
<fairuz> bukan 80 dan bukan 25
<fairuz> kan sama
<fairuz> aa sama
<fairuz> ikut priority ( .. ) tu
<fairuz> macam - ( 1 + 2 ) = -3    ====  -1 +  -2 = -3
<fairuz> math pun sama je
<excalibr> >>> num=1
<excalibr> >>> if num != 1 and num != 3: print 'pass!'
<excalibr> ... 
<excalibr> >>> if num != 1 or num != 3: print 'pass!'
<excalibr> ... 
<excalibr> pass!
<excalibr> mcm tak sama je
<excalibr> ni dalam python shell
<fairuz> if port != 25 and port != 80: print 'ok'
<fairuz> if not (port == 25 or port == 80): print 'ok'
<fairuz> ni yg ko bagi tadi
<fairuz> kan sama
<excalibr> ahaa..salah tengok
<excalibr> tak tau kenapa jadi blur hari ni
<fairuz> ko main ape dengan wireshark
<excalibr> nak troubleshoot sesuatu :P
<excalibr> owh patut la. aku silap faham. rule tu utk capture packet, bukan utk drop
<excalibr> hai
#ubuntu-my 2014-11-29
<sabun> awalnya mak aku masak
<sabun> kunyit ni sedap bau dia tapi kalau tergigit rasa nak muntah darah
<sabun> hai excalibr 
<fairuz> duk dengan mak ke sabun
<sabun> ye la kesian mak, aku abah dan mak.. abang dan akak aku dah kawin 
<sabun> adik2 aku belajar kat uitm
<sabun> aku je masih bujang
<excalibr> hai
<excalibr> takpa sabun
<fairuz> bila nak kawin sabun
<fairuz> asyik hack je, kawin la dulu
<excalibr> betul2. lepas kawin hacking prowess jadi tahap gaban terus
<excalibr> sekali hack boleh kasi down 9 bulan
<excalibr> bukan 2-3 hari dah
<excalibr> haha jk
#ubuntu-my 2015-11-29
<locodir-user> hidup lagi ke irc ubuntu malaysia ni?
<excalibr> mampus dah
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-27
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> any gnome tutorial request?
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> hi all, nak tya ubuntu version 15.04 boleh support MYSql sehingga version berapa?
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> rasanya yg latest pun still support
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> sbb ada system ni tak ble update ke version ubuntu 16
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> tak support
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> jd nak update mysql
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @Mustapah, nape x bleh update ye ?
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> menurut system admin sistem dia support version ni jer 15.04
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> hahaha
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> klu version latest tak support
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Application la yg x support kan dgn dependencies latest
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> merujuk kepada aplikasi apa?
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> huhu kalo mcm ni better guna ubuntu 16.04 je.. LTS
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> at least EOL tu panjang sikit
<UbuntuMY1> <Mustapah> @myfenris, iya
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @najmiep masih d cape?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Sy Baru parking
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> ada.
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> parking ke senang ke nak cari tuan, saya naik LRT ajer
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> @Mustapah, application apa yang support 15.04 je tu/
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Kadang2 mungkin bukan system tp hardware.
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Pernah dulu upgrade kernel trus xleh boot.
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Last stay dengan kernel lama
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> tapi 15.04 tu consider baru. tahun 2015, baru 2 tahun. takkan hardware tu terlalu lama
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> X pasti lah tu
<UbuntuMY1> <Sharuzzaman> even kalau lama pun, biasa kernel ada backward compatibility
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Ada lib dh obsolete? Info tak detail, so beat around the bushes
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Whats ERP?
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> hai kawan semua, dalam ubuntu ada tak software yang boleh translate bm kepada bi yang boleh cepatkan kerja menulis karangan bi tanpa menggunakan google translate yang tidak berapa tepat. seperti dalam windows biasanya guna desktop translator yang datang dengan pakej ekamus? Terima kasih.
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Google translate dulu ada berita kata terjemahan dia dah bagus sebab ada machine learning. Saya cuba pun ok terjemahan nya.
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> okay kawan thanks
<UbuntuMY1> <apisznasdin> @zulfadli_sk, Pakai archlinux sentiasa paling latest 😎
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Style gentoo tu lah. Hati kena kental 😁
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> ada lagi ke orang guna gentoo skrg. aku guna dulu tahun 2005 time boring takde benda nak buat
<UbuntuMY1> <Hafizmoh> Archlinux ftw
<UbuntuMY1> <zulfadli_sk> Cubaan utk berjaya installation from scratch gentoo pun x berjaya 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> pakai stage 3 dulu
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> dah terer baru ambik yg lagi minimal
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> but then ni group Ubuntu 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> Ubuntu pn bleh buntu,ni pulak arch
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> zaman remaja dulu ok.. skrg banyak benda perlu dirisaukan hihi
<UbuntuMY1> <Sai_natu> Jawatan kosong  Di restaurant Dubuyo sogo  #Kemasukan "IMMEDIATELY"  #Sebulan gaji 2 kali  #ada potongan kwsp/socso  #Makanan & minuman di sediakan  #Hostel di sediakan  Position  Service crew 1400++  Kitchen helper 1400++  Pm @sai_natu
<UbuntuMY1> <Hafizmoh> Aritu , dekat 1 hari habes install archlinux what a sad noobies kubis ada je problem xkena . Tp tula now pakai kubuntu je best
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> @zulfadli_sk, Mmg dah bagus...takde yg perfect. Kena semak baca balik betulkan. Kdg2 maknanya tak seperti yg kita inginkan
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> @Hafizmoh, Kubuntu rocks!
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Sifu byk tlg
<UbuntuMY1> <mauisabily> Minix
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Actually which whichever flavours yg comfortable
<UbuntuMY1> <Hafizmoh> Yeah
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Alah bisa tegal biasa
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Unity in diversity
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> VUCA !
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-28
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> https://slurm.schedmd.com
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @alterewok, will demo it shortly ...
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> insya Allah ..
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Yeshhhh
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @alterewok x mahu ke track 1 ker :)
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Prof tgh makan tadi
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> *kot
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> amboi .... gelak besor @alterewok  ... apo la agaknye topic yang dibualkan tu
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> abam ejat
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Ketat baju ejat
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Hahahah...sori
<UbuntuMY1> <HishamMA> @tajulazhar, ijat makin sihat 💪🏻
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> An Iranian joke
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> @najmiep, fuh
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Huhu
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Semua org dress down dia dress up pulak! Hahahah
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> speaker2 tersohor
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Ada apa ni
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Aku kat putarjaya ni. Bole join
<UbuntuMY1> <jipangmenjerit> pergi je
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> sempat lagi. . HGCI summit
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> petang ni habis ..
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> Fwd from alterewok: http://hgci2017.eventbrite.com
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Hihi
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Perut ke yg npk hahahah
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> @myfenris, sorry I takde leather shoe.. dah rosak tapak koyak. survey kat DFO Melbourne hari tu mcm tak best je harga.. better cari kat GPO Genting je ekeke
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Cari kat serdang
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> jusco pun ok juga. tapi dah kerja dari rumah ni jarang2 pakai kasut kulit
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Saya pakai hi je
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Ni
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> ok tu prof. 😄
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Hahahah
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Izat mendemo
<UbuntuMY1> <najmiep> thanks ejat
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Welcome
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Sorry hampir terlupa td
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-29
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> Hi kawan-kawan. Ada sesiapa yang tahu cara setup thunderbird untuk email 1GovUC kah? Kalau di Windows, boleh setup kat outlook dengan certificates. Sekarang, untuk semak email saya guna OWA web.
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> rasanya thunderbird tak support MAPI, so connect trough IMAP kalau enabled
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> tapi takde la sync calendar & contacts
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> dapatkah connect through IMAP?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> default android mail client support protocol exchange
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> saya ada cuba tapi tidak berjaya connect
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> dalam thunderbird terus connect IMAP kah?
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> kalau thunderbird tak detect imap, maknanya tak enable kt server
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> mungkin utk elak load tinggi dari imap
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> ow...kalau macam tu saya guna saje la OWA web dia. Thanks kawan. 😁
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> 👌
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> 👌
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Evolution
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> dah boleh ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <siawhai> evolution dapat setup untuk 1GovUC?
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> https://help.gnome.org/users/evolution/stable/mail-account-manage-microsoft-exchange.html.en
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> @myfenris, kt document rekemen plugin ews
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> lepas install evolution-ews, kena tau path .asmx
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Yups
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> nanti mesti support kata tak support, hehe
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  python2.7                      2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.0 USN-3496-1  python2.7-minimal              2.7.12-1ubuntu0~16.0 USN-3496-1  python3.5                      3.5.2-2ubuntu0~16.04 USN-3496-3  python3.5-minimal              3.5.2-2ubuntu0~16.04 USN-3496-3
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Slm otai semua, camne nk generate personal PGP
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> gpg --gen-key
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> detail kt https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Okey tq
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> 👌
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> jgn lupa save key, nanti kalau format laptop, kena create baru
<UbuntuMY1> <Meooowww> GPG 😂
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> ada yg menarik ke gpg?
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> maksud?
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> save key  mean pass phrase
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> output file
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> ok...
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> nak generate sikit punya lama
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> saja cuba2
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> iso/iec29115 punya hal
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> pergh harga dokumen 656 ringgit
<UbuntuMY1> <UmarzukiCell> https://www.iso.org/standard/45138.html
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> HahHha
<UbuntuMY1> <alterewok> Nak ready kan diri  kena laa baca
<UbuntuMY1> <juhaikaljusoh> World's Biggest Botnet "Necurs" Sends 12.5 Million Scarab Ransomware Emails  https://www.fossbytes.com/worlds-biggest-botnet-necurs-email-scarab-ransomware
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> @alterewok Industri 4.0
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> KPT beri jaminan tidak timbul isu tiada kerja
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> words from Minister
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> sir @tajulazhar minister say will focus on tvet n politeknik bakal dikorporatkan ?
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @myfenris, Dorang kene involve dgn industry
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> Kalau x syok sendiri
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> :)
<UbuntuMY1> <linuxmalaysia> @tajulazhar Pelawat untuk LI poli daripada poli terdekat ke?
<UbuntuMY1> <tajulazhar> @linuxmalaysia, Tak paham sir
<UbuntuMY1> <linuxmalaysia> Latihan Industri (LI). Pensyarah pelawat ada datang ke nanti? Saya difahamkan, daripada politeknik terdekat.
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> The following security upgrades are available:  Package                        Version              USN  —---------------------------------------------------------------—  curl                           7.47.0-1ubuntu2.5    USN-3498-1  libcurl3                       7.47.0-1ubuntu2.5    USN-3498-1  libcurl3-gnutls                7.47.0-1ubuntu2.5    USN-3498-1
<UbuntuMY1> <Vister Albert> Ubuntu 16.04 boleh connect miracast ke?...
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @Vister Albert, https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2341820
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> Sharuzzaman Ahmat Raslan:  How To Embrace Remote Work  https://i.trellomail.com/e/evib?_t=cce9a87967214196ae72b08c7283fda9&_m=3b77e3b4e3d24e58bd253762dd3f079f&_e=giJl1kCknSoWqeqJMFjm26etPg6Y5OB2kntHs8IhSafDSb62yHJMbuvBmjjXVY4O-6g4P1XjyK0RRwyZYDZZWCkhVzuRoSRH4PpQPe-0jlSf8hNaQomrHI_eIk94layJ
<UbuntuMY> <Sharuzzaman> AWS Fargate and EKS: http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20171129006075/en/AWS-Announces-New-Container-Capabilities—Amazon-Elastic-Container
#ubuntu-my 2017-11-30
<UbuntuMY> <tajulazhar> @linuxmalaysia, Ada bang
<UbuntuMY> <nazrol> Salam. Sebagai persiapan 2018, saya sedang mencari Freelance / Parttime Trainer untuk Kursus Ubuntu Server  Administrator yang nampaknya semakin ada permintaan. Jika berminat, pm saya di 0133583553. Terima kasih.
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @nazrol, 👍
<UbuntuMY> <HishamMA> @nazrol, saya cdgkan encik @myfenris 😁
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Check out @ubuntu’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/935819712944136192?s=09
<UbuntuMY> <siawhai> hai kawan-kawan. Blog melayubuntu nampaknya sudah lama tidak dikemaskinikan. Dulu, saya sentiasa lawat blog ini untuk menimba ilmu mengenai Ubuntu sejak versi ubuntu 11.04. 😭
<UbuntuMY> <UmarzukiCell> Dia sudah tidak buntu lagi, sekarang sudah jadi usahawan online
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> @HishamMA, Sy setuju..
<UbuntuMY> <Piye926> Tn @HishamMA pun boleh tu
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> @myfenris, Ubuntu ni power tapi Mark x pernah nak put word enterprise kat nama ubuntu.
<UbuntuMY> <msyukor> Tu jdk problem kat org2 yg x fhm pasal ubuntu
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> actually pada saya dia nak show how powerful ubuntu in both world
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> enterprises prefer stability which offered on LTS, tapi user tak perlu terikat dengan licences dalam development, tapi offer same architecture
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> macam suse buat, tapi suse buat 2 branding yang berbeza
<UbuntuMY> <jipangmenjerit> ubuntu in other hand holds on same branding, tapi extra services untuk enterprise customer
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @msyukor, You r right
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Well said sifu @jipangmenjerit
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Mari la ramai2 promote Ubuntu Advantage :)
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> Dan memberi pendedahan serta pencerahan bahawa perlunya enterprise support pada organization yg memerlukan SLA
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-01
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @myfenris https://github.com/raden/end-point-blog/blob/master/2017/12/05/hgci-summit-2017.md
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> (belum push lagi ke real blog)
<UbuntuMY1> <Saliman_Imz> Talk about enterprise  SLA kekeke   Tak banyak vendor yg ok pun
<UbuntuMY1> <myfenris> Check out @ubuntu’s Tweet: https://twitter.com/ubuntu/status/936205155002933248?s=09
<ejat> semua sudah tidur kah
<ejat> ello .. anybody home .. 
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> blom
<ejat> sifu tgh bekerja 
<ejat> pokgak: 
<ejat> pokgak: tgh berjaga ker 
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> https://www.dxo.com/us/photography/photo-software/dxo-photolab
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kamera utk phone.. mahal gak boleh beli DSLR sebijik hue hue
<ejat> @najmi : anda kalau connect kat mifi sendiri pun akan guna vpn juga ker 
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> @najmiep, nokia lumia 1020 supported :)
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> @ejat, maybe tak. security vs perfomance
<ejat> only public wifi je la ek
<ejat> sama la .. kalau phone tethering sy x pakai vpn pong
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> yup.
<ejat> okie dookie
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> ikutkan secure la end to end encryption
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> kalo guna vpn banyak tempat tu
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> he he
<ejat> byk tpt ? hop?
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> maksud aku dari PC connect ke Mifi dsb.
<ejat> okie
<UbuntuMY> <myfenris> https://ubuntu.brighttalk.com/webinar/ubuntu-whats-the-security-story/
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-02
<UbuntuMY> <Unknown> Fwd from cashgembitcoin_bot: t.me/cashgembitcoin_bot?start=52004437
<UbuntuMY> <najmiep> spam
<UbuntuMY> Ahseng was added by: Ahseng
#ubuntu-my 2017-12-03
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> Selamat petang, ada sesiapa di sini pernah install Kali Linux dalam Chromebook dgn menggunakan Crouton? Saya pernah install Ubuntu 16.04 LTS tapi nak cuba distro lain sebab rasa bosan😅😅
<romance> bosan? poor life
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> Bosan sebab nak cuba benda baru
<romance> semua sama je rasanya. apa yang boleh dibuat di kali linux, boleh buat di ubuntu biasa
<romance> kalau rajin, install apa-apalah dan baca dokumentasi
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> I would like to try meterpreter session , but setting postgresql failed
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> Xleh fungsi mane
<romance> tak reti, tunggu yang ahli reply
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> Oh tu semua metasploit framework
<romance> ok. bagus tu. macam on demand juga bidang security ni.
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> @Hafizmoh, So, you have installed kali linux on your chromebook?
<UbuntuMY> <Hafizmoh> I dont have chromebook..laptop asus x450lc je
<UbuntuMY> <danielpoobalan> @romance, Saya nak tanya kalau ada apa2 masalah x kalau run Kali Linux dalam Chromebook  pakai Crouton .  Cuma nak tahu dari orang yg pernah buat benda ini.
 * ejat pokes yusuke 
